# anyone have experience with lowering HCG levels?



## m2b (Jan 1, 2006)

hi, i am 5 weeks pregnant. i started spotting on wed. i went to the doc and had a urine and blood test done (to check HCG levels). i only spotted a little with a little cramping, but was freaked out because that same day i also stopped being sick as a dog and this did not happen to me in the first pregnancy. today (fri) i had another blood test scheduled. i woke up to bleeding again but this time much worse, like a normal period but not constant. they did another HCG test and stated that they were going down which is a sign of a miscarriage. has this happened to anyone and was there a light at the end of the tunnel?? another issue that i have is that my blood type is negative so that if this is a true miscarriage i need to do a rogam shot tomorrow and i am afraid that if its not a miscarriage the rogam might affect this pregnancy...anyway, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, this day has been very hard on me....kali


----------



## Shy0717 (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m2b* 
hi, i am 5 weeks pregnant. i started spotting on wed. i went to the doc and had a urine and blood test done (to check HCG levels). i only spotted a little with a little cramping, but was freaked out because that same day i also stopped being sick as a dog and this did not happen to me in the first pregnancy. today (fri) i had another blood test scheduled. i woke up to bleeding again but this time much worse, like a normal period but not constant. they did another HCG test and stated that they were going down which is a sign of a miscarriage. has this happened to anyone and was there a light at the end of the tunnel?? another issue that i have is that my blood type is negative so that if this is a true miscarriage i need to do a rogam shot tomorrow and i am afraid that if its not a miscarriage the rogam might affect this pregnancy...anyway, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, this day has been very hard on me....kali


Hey Mb2 sorry you're going through and can imagine how you're feeling







. With my experience my levels actually weren't initially doubling as they wanted to see in 2-3 days. Then after that they started decreasing. With that I was told that once they'd decreased that much (by 200 or so in my case) that that was a sign of impending miscarriage. My levels actually did start going back up but it was due to retaining placenta. I ended up needing a D&C. I hope that you get some solid answers because I know the 'in limbo' feeling can be excrutiating.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Could they maybe do a vaginal ultrasound to see what is going on?


----------



## m2b (Jan 1, 2006)

thank you everyone. it has been really hard. i went in and did the Rhogam shot today and did another blood test to check the HCG again. it will most likely show a decrease to no-pregnancy, but i have to wait until monday for the results which is a little hard but at least i'll know for sure and can go on. it still doesnt seem real to me...


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

Hugs momma. I know it is hard. I'm going through it too. It's taken me 2 weeks of bleeding to finally believe it is true. May your healing be quick.


----------



## m2b (Jan 1, 2006)

i'm sorry to hear that! i hope you heal fast as well!!


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

M2B,

How are you feeling? Are you alright? I have been thinking about you. Hope you are on your way to your emotional and physical healing.


----------



## m2b (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *can't wait* 
M2B,

How are you feeling? Are you alright? I have been thinking about you. Hope you are on your way to your emotional and physical healing.

thank you for thinking of me. its funny you should write this today...i thought i was doing really well, but today we had a pre-scheduled midwife meet (we are looking for a new midwife) so we decided to go anyway because sooner or later we hope to be pg again and i just became very emotional (first re my first birth experience which was difficult and then with the mc). i guess i still have a lot of healing to do...i am going to try though soon. i'll keep you all posted.


----------



## can't wait (Aug 6, 2006)

M2B
I am glad that you are still thinking of moving forward despite the emotional rollercoaster. Just take whatever time you need....we all heal at different rates. This was my 2nd m/c and I feel like trying again relatively soon. I am not yet ready to let go of my dream for a sibling for my wee one. I had figured a couple months, but I scheduled another consult with my fertility doc for next Monday just to check in with her and see what she has to say. My beta level has dropped to 9 and the sonographer confirmed that my uterus is all clear. She said it looked beautiful. I don't know why, but it made me laugh. She also said the doc would probably only make me have one normal period. Hmm.... well we shall see when that comes! Best of luck to you! I hope to crosss paths with you some more as we continue on our journey.


----------

